# 400 lbs and In Need of Advice



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 8, 2010)

About 2 yrs ago I quit smoking and drinking and replaced those addictions with eating fast food, drinking coke and sitting / sleeping a lot. Barely any physical activity. Shockingly, Ive turned into mush.

Last Saturday I weighed in at 395. Im 6ft. I can barely move without my legs hurting. I have zero energy and am a stay at home Dad.

So I joined a gym that night online. I went in this week only twice. 
I could only ride the bike for 10 min and did the treadmill for 5. I felt like I went 15 rounds with Tyson. 
I cut out all fast food and have been drinking a gallon of water a day.
This morning I weighed in at 380. Ive been eating raisins and chickpeas as a snack and having tuna and hot sauce for dinner..

Long way to go of course, and I still am confused about some things and am looking for any tips or advice.

1 - should I eat anything before doing my cardio in the morning - if so what? and if not, what/when should I eat after a "workout"?

2 - for a fatguy like me...is yogurt a yes or no?

3 - what is considered a healthy lunch and dinner while working out to lose weight? 

4 - should I be doing any weight lifting? (my thought is drop 50lbs first with cardio & diet and the focus on lifting weights)

5 - Is there anything I need to cut out of my diet? Ive already cut: salt, sugar, bread, butter, condiments (other than TX Pete hot sauce)

Finally, I am open to any other tips or advice to help me get back down to my 220 - fire away!

Sorry for such a long post. *Thanks for taking the time to read / help.*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

Good choice to do something about the weight bro.  I'd eat a light meal before doing cardio, such as some oats or toast, fruit, and egg whites.  Yogurt should be cool as long as it's fat free, sugar free, and you're not eating an 8-pack in one sitting.  Definitely hit the weights.  It will help you add muscle mass and raise your metabolism, which is what you want when you're trying to burn off insane amounts of fat.  A healthy lunch and dinner is a meal without all the shit you said you've cut out.  Some lean meat, with moderate carbs, such as yams, brown rice, or whole grain bread.  Some bread should be okay though, as long as it's a whole grain bread w/out sugar.  Don't overdo it on the cardio; four fast walking sessions each week for 30-40 minutes should be enough to boost your metabolism and keep you in a fat burning mode.  

The most important thing is consistency.  If you keep it up and don't go back on couch potato/eating binges every 3-4 weeks, you should start to notice amazing results very soon.  Just MHO.

GICH!


----------



## djturnz (Jan 8, 2010)

We are in similar situations, and sizes. I am 30 and I am 6'3" tall.  On monday I weighed in at 401.2, today I weighed in at 394.6.  Not much difference, and most could be the difference in time of day, but I am just glad to not see that 4.

I am keeping my calories under 2000 daily right now.  I am keeping track with an application on my phone that syncs with a website.

I don't have the stamina problems you describe though.  I can easliy do 45 minutes on the treadmill at 3.5-4mph.  I also do the  stationary bike for 30 minutes without trouble. 

I am obviously no expert, but as I understand it (and someone will correct me if I am wrong), for the most part, cardio burns calories NOW, while you are doing it.  Muscle mass burns calories ALWAYS.  Neither of these are absolute truths, but generally, that is how I understand it.  You need cardio, but don't forget the weight training.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys -  I appreciate the input.  

For a guy my size trying to lose, what type of oatmeal would be best prior to a workout? instant or regular?

also, regarding lifting - what is best to start with - less weight w/ a ton of reps?  or more weight w/ less reps?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 8, 2010)

In my opinion, you should focus on your diet right now.  What everyone says is true - weightlifting WILL help you to build muscle mass and keep the weight off.  That said, weightlifting also adds a good amount of additional stress to your joints - stress that they may not be able to handle in their current state.  You won't be at risk for much muscle loss until you've lost some more fat.

Hopefully Built (our resident nutrition god) will pop in to comment, but I think that you may want to focus purely on diet until you hit mid 200's.  After that, you can start to incorporate some weight training when you're less at a risk of injury.

I'd also recommend sticking to the bike rather than the treadmill (for now) for the same reason.  There's a lot of repetitive stress being put on your joints right now - minimizing that will probably be beneficial to you down the road.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 8, 2010)

djturnz said:


> I am obviously no expert, but as I understand it (and someone will correct me if I am wrong), for the most part, cardio burns calories NOW, while you are doing it.  Muscle mass burns calories ALWAYS.  Neither of these are absolute truths, but generally, that is how I understand it.  You need cardio, but don't forget the weight training.



See my last post.  Also, the calories burned from cardio are rather insignificant in the grand scheme of things.  For fat loss, your diet is king.  Dial in your diet properly and you will see changes relatively quickly.

That said, cardio is still beneficial for cardiovascular health.


----------



## djturnz (Jan 8, 2010)

A buddy of mine started out around 350 2 or 3 years ago.  He is way down now.  He started using the eliptical at the gym because the treadmill hurt his knees.  I tried it a couple times, but I feel like I am trying to run down the UP escilator drunk (which I have done before).  It just felt awkward.  So I use the treadmill and the bike.  I use the bike that has a regular chair type seat, not the one with the bicycle saddle.


----------



## djturnz (Jan 8, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> See my last post.  Also, the calories burned from cardio are rather insignificant in the grand scheme of things.  For fat loss, your diet is king.  Dial in your diet properly and you will see changes relatively quickly.
> 
> That said, cardio is still beneficial for cardiovascular health.



To put it a better way, (as I understand it) the cardio helps with the calorie deficiency that you set up with your diet.

Does the muscle mass essentially raise your maintenace calorie number? Thus increasing the deficet for a given number of calories?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 8, 2010)

JohnnyBlob said:


> 1 - should I eat anything before doing my cardio in the morning - if so what? and if not, what/when should I eat after a "workout"?
> 
> *Some lean protein is a good idea.  I'd avoid anything high in fat purely because (personally) I find it to make me a bit nauseous if I eat it close to my workouts.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 8, 2010)

djturnz said:


> To put it a better way, (as I understand it) the cardio helps with the calorie deficiency that you set up with your diet.
> 
> Does the muscle mass essentially raise your maintenace calorie number? Thus increasing the deficet for a given number of calories?



Think of it this way.  Riding a bike or jogging for an hour will probably burn around 200 or so calories - maybe a bit more or a bit less.  In order to lose 1lb of fat (3500 calories), you would need to do around 15 hours of cardio like that.  I don't know about you, but I am not that motivated to do cardio (I HATE it).

It's much easier to achieve a deficit via diet and will actually set you up more for success in the future.  If you depend on doing endless cardio for fat loss, then what happens in the future when you stop?  Learn to diet and you will stay lean for LIFE!

Increasing your muscle mass does increase your maintenance calories, but not nearly as much as people would like to believe.  Where weight training DOES come in for fat loss is that it acts as a traffic cop for calories.  Without going into the nitty gritty details of what's happening, it basically is directing some calories towards your muscles (good!) rather than towards your fat stores (bad!).  Weight training will also help to maintain your muscle mass which would otherwise be burned off, but that not something you need to worry much about at this point.


----------



## djturnz (Jan 8, 2010)

I am operating at a calorie deficiency, and doing cardio, and lifting weights.  Once I track my macros for a week or two, I will then try to figure out what levels of protein, carbs, fat I need, and seek advice on how to correct the equation.


----------



## ti6ko (Jan 8, 2010)

Carb And Calorie Cycling!


----------



## djturnz (Jan 8, 2010)

ti6ko said:


> Carb And Calorie Cycling!



not familiar.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome. Thanks again.  Im still pretty lost regarding "good fats" like butter.

I plan to do more research on this.  I need to educate myself on good/bad carbs...good/bad fats..... how many calories / carbs I need to take in a day.
So if anyone can point me in the right direction where I can lean about this stuff, I'd really appreciate it.   My daily menu is something like this:

4am - 16.oz water and a 5 oz can of white tuna w/ some hot sauce.

Go to gym - do cardio
come home, walk a mile.

5am - 16.oz water and a handful or raisins. 

9 / 10 AM -  salad w/ fat free Italian dressing (or hot sauce)

snack the rest of the day on stuff like carrots, raisins, apples, MAYBE another 5 oz can of tuna.  *drink a gallon of water between 10am - 7pm*

7pm - Dinner is usually 2 boiled or baked chicken breasts w/ hot sauce 
         green beans or corn  and a salad..  16 oz water.
         If its not chicken, it may be a plain burger or 2 w/ a little ketchup.


----------



## WDM Kyle (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you need to eat a bit more then that a day.  Throw in some more chicken, fish or turkey.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm on my way to bed so i can't respond much. But congrats and making a change.  Now the thing to learn is to first unlearn all the crap you've been sold over the years.  You need exercise in order to increase you cardio vascular system.  But being seriously overweight, just jumping on a treadmill or elliptical and trying to do a half hour of cardio or more is risky.  get in the habit of tracking calories.  It takes time and its a pain at first but you get used to it. The diet is the most important factor for weight loss, not cardio.  You will see this repeated all around this board.


----------



## Rickey R (Jan 9, 2010)

Cardio vascular system is best way to keep fit.  Maintaining the diet and  proper exercise will help you.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Think of it this way.  Riding a bike or jogging for an hour will probably burn around 200 or so calories - maybe a bit more or a bit less.  In order to lose 1lb of fat (3500 calories), you would need to do around 15 hours of cardio like that.  I don't know about you, but I am not that motivated to do cardio (I HATE it).
> 
> It's much easier to achieve a deficit via diet and will actually set you up more for success in the future.  If you depend on doing endless cardio for fat loss, then what happens in the future when you stop?  Learn to diet and you will stay lean for LIFE!



It's not about how many calories you burn during a cardio session.  The benefit of the cardio is that it elevates your metabolism so that you're body becomes more efficient at burning fat throughout the day, even resting.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 9, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> get in the habit of tracking calories. It takes time and its a pain at first but you get used to it. The diet is the most important factor for weight loss, not cardio. You will see this repeated all around this board.


 
Thanks. Forgive my ignorance...but what am I tracking? Im clueless as to how many calories I should be taking in. Same with carbs / fat / protein... Is there anywhere on this site/forum to learn HOW to track calories?  and is there some kind of online chart I can refer to as to how much carbs, protein, fat I should be taking in?


----------



## Finchy (Jan 9, 2010)

Use an online tracker like fitday.

I recommend getting a little set of digital scales and weighing your raw foods too. You would be surprised what you think is a good portion actually weighs.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Or, just hang around people who are fatter than you. It won't make you any slimmer or healthier, but you'll feel better about yourself.

GICH!


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Or, just hang around people who are fatter than you. It won't make you any slimmer or healthier, but you'll feel better about yourself.
> 
> GICH!


 
ha! good point.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> It's not about how many calories you burn during a cardio session.  The benefit of the cardio is that it elevates your metabolism so that you're body becomes more efficient at burning fat throughout the day, even resting.



That may be one of the benefits of HIIT style cardio yes.  I would never ever recommend that kind of cardio to someone out of shape though.

The fact still remains that at this point in time, learning to diet correctly is paramount.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 10, 2010)

JohnnyBlob said:


> Thanks. Forgive my ignorance...but what am I tracking? Im clueless as to how many calories I should be taking in. Same with carbs / fat / protein... Is there anywhere on this site/forum to learn HOW to track calories?  and is there some kind of online chart I can refer to as to how much carbs, protein, fat I should be taking in?



fitday.com is good for tracking calories.

As for what you should be eating, 1-1.5g protein per lb of lean body mass and 0.5g of fat per lb of lean body mass are considered minimums.  From there, you would simply tailor make a diet to your own body's maintenance calories.

In this case since we don't know either your lean body mass nor your maintenance calories, let's choose something not too high but not too low.  Run it for 1-2 weeks and report back on bodyweight, hunger, etc..

I'd say start with 2300 calories.  No real science behind me choosing that number, it's just a nice middle of the road number to use as a starting point.

Since we don't know your lean body mass, let's use your goal weight as our target.  Let's further assume that at that weight, you would be around 11% bodyfat - not unreasonable for 6ft at that weight I think.  That would mean that you should be eating between 196-294g protein.  Let's pick a nice middle of the road number again at 250g.  Fat's should be around 98g.

Carbs = 4 cals per g
Protein = 4 cals per g
Fats = 9 cals per g

250g protein = 1000 calories
98g fat = 882 calories
1882 calories total

For the remaining 418 calories, pick whatever you want.  Do that for a week or two and report back.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 11, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> I'd say start with 2300 calories. No real science behind me choosing that number, it's just a nice middle of the road number to use as a starting point.
> 
> Since we don't know your lean body mass, let's use your goal weight as our target. Let's further assume that at that weight, you would be around 11% bodyfat - not unreasonable for 6ft at that weight I think. That would mean that you should be eating between 196-294g protein. Let's pick a nice middle of the road number again at 250g. Fat's should be around 98g.
> 
> ...


 
*Will do - Thanks!! What about carbs? where do they fit in and how much?  They spook they hell out of me. I miss bread *

_Just got back from the gym and was shocked that without even getting into the thick of things yet, Ive dropped 10 1/2 lbs in a week. Even more amazed that my fat ass could now ride the bike for 20 min and walk the treadmill for almost 10 lol. Pathetic? yes..but still kinda cool._


----------



## Marat (Jan 11, 2010)

Per Danzik's recommendations, you have about 420 calories remaining after taking protein and fat into consideration. You are welcome to utilize those calories as you wish. If you were to invest all those calories into carbohydrates, you'd be allotted about 105g of carbs per day.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Fitday dot com was a big help along with Danzik's numbers he provided. 20 lbs lost in two weeks. I feel great. Not starving.

  120 minutes of cardio a week, 2 mile walk at night and working 20 lb dumbbells throughout the day.
I still feel like I havent even kicked in to working out yet. Just starting slow but this week I begin working with real weights in the gym.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 16, 2010)

JohnnyBlob said:


> Thanks guys. Fitday dot com was a big help along with Danzik's numbers he provided. 20 lbs lost in two weeks. I feel great. Not starving.
> 
> 120 minutes of cardio a week, 2 mile walk at night and working 20 lb dumbbells throughout the day.
> I still feel like I havent even kicked in to working out yet. Just starting slow but this week I begin working with real weights in the gym.



Great!  If you're not hungry and still losing weight at a good pace, let's just stick with what you're doing currently then.  I'd imagine that this same diet will work until you're sub 300lbs.  I'm just guessing here, but I'll bet you hit sub 300 lbs within 3 months or so.  

You may even find that as you get leaner and leaner, it becomes easier to lose fat (to a point).  Adipose tissue (fat) tends to aromatize testosterone, meaning turn it to estrogen.  As you get leaner, more of the calories that you eat will just naturally flow to your muscles.  It will literally almost be as if you were injecting small amounts of testosterone into yourself.

Oh the other side effect of that is you miiight find yourself getting horny as hell for a bit as you adjust to the higher test levels - let's just say I did NOT expect that part when I went through it


----------



## ti6ko (Jan 17, 2010)

JohnnyBlob PM me and give me your e-mail. I will be glad to send you some fitness  and weight loss e-books


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 17, 2010)

Its pretty simple, lean meats and veggies.  Veggies will give you fiber too, which you really need especially with eating all of the protein.  I would try to go real low on the carbs for a week to see how you feel.  I know once i cut them out, after about 2 days my appetite diminishes and my cravings for them lower.  I'm carb loading now after a week of very low carbs.  it sounds fun but when you're shooting for at least 800 grams with, right now, moederate fat intake....its not fun.

Good luck.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 18, 2010)

ti6ko said:


> JohnnyBlob PM me and give me your e-mail. I will be glad to send you some fitness and weight loss e-books


 
Thanks! ((Sent))


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 22, 2010)

UPDATE 1/22/09 

Bummer. Ok I started off at 395lbs on Jan 2. Last Saturday 1/16 I weighed in at 377. First 2 weeks I lost roughly 10lbs per week.
Great right? Thats what I thought.

Tonight I weighed in at 378!!! I gained a pound. I even did more cardio this week in the gym - roughly 135 minutes a week. Eating under 2000 cals a day and playing around with 20lb dumbells each night after a 30 min walk.. *WTF went wrong???*

Its easy to stay motivated when you are dropping 10 and 8 lbs a week...
but when you bust your ass all week with no results and even gain a pound? it really DE-motivates you..


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you changed your diet at all recently?  If you're eating under 2K calories, are you following those base guidelines I gave?  Do you weigh yourself consistently at the same time each day?

If so, you did not gain a pound of fat.  Rather, you probably gained a pound of water.  My own weight fluctuates by up to 4-5lbs in a normal day in water, glycogen, and waste alone.

Keep in mind also that you're relatively untrained.  You very well could have recomposed a bit (gained muscle, lost fat) simply from increased activity from walking, riding, any dumbell work you've been doing.

The scale is more of a long term tracking tool.  It won't always tell you the truth in the short term.  After a carb load, I've experienced up to 10LBs of weight gain in one night.  It's not all fat, it's just water and glycogen.


----------



## Marat (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree with Danzik, fluctuations are normal.  Don't worry about that weigh-in. Keep up the good work, you are doing fine.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 23, 2010)

JohnnyBlob said:


> UPDATE 1/22/09
> 
> Bummer. Ok I started off at 395lbs on Jan 2. Last Saturday 1/16 I weighed in at 377. First 2 weeks I lost roughly 10lbs per week.Great right? Thats what I thought.
> Tonight I weighed in at 378!!! I gained a pound. I even did more cardio this week in the gym - roughly 135 minutes a week. Eating under 2000 cals a day and playing around with 20lb dumbells each night after a 30 min walk.. *WTF went wrong???*
> ...


 

So, we're talking about a one pound gain? Heck, back in the day, Pele' (Soccer great) used to loose five pounds _per game_. One pound is not a big deal.
A couple of things I've learned.....concentrate on the _long term _average...the _end result_. This is a change in _lifestyle_, not pants sizes. The trap I often find myself in is expecting results too soon...it happens. However, there are a few things to watch when learning to control diet combined with weight training and cardio. (I am confident the Mods/Stickies here can correct my advice if I get off track.) 
1.) Diet has to be *dead-on*. Now depending on the nature/design of your diet, you might have a cheat, a re-feed, or a carb-up..regardless of the dietetic structure, your self-discipline HAS to be solid.
1a.) Stick with whole foods whenever possible. Protein supp's...yeah. The rest of what's marketed out there? Aimed right at folks in your position....play with that stuff later. 
2.)_Don't over-do the cardio_. I used to think this advice came from people who just hated cardio, but there's a lot of truth to it. Ever see the same 'large' people on the treadmill day in and day out that seem to be the same size regardless of their efforts?....too much cardio, probably bad diet, and minimal weight training.
3.) Don't over-train.
4.) Don't beat yourself up if you don't get the results you expected. There are a truckload of factors that can stall your numbers, don't over-stress yourself. Just keep working hard, and keep your eye on the prize....and be PATIENT. 

Like I said, the Mods and Members here have always been very informative. Just keep asking questions, *read every single stickie *in diet and training forums, and work your ass off...literally. Good Luck.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 24, 2010)

Johnny, first off congratulations on your decision to live a healthier lifestyle.  I will keep this brief as Danzik and others have already lined out a decent plan to get started, but I will add in a few points for you to remember.

I started getting serious about my body in Feb of last year.  I weighed in at 265, wearing a size 42 waist.  I had always been in shape, but after a horrendous back injury that left me with partial paralysis, I had gotten lazy and was in a bad way.

Following the advice given to me on this site, I got down to 12% bodyfat.  I weighed in at 204, had abs and got down to between a 32 and 34 jean depending on brand.  (I speak in past tense because I just came off a bulk and I am 225 right now and not quite so slim)  

Here are some points that I hope will help you.

1. At your level of fitness, just keep things simple.  Don't worry about elaborate diets or exercise plans.  You will get results simply by maintaining a reasonable calorie intake.  As Danzik said, keep your calories at around 2500-3000 every day, and you will see great results well into your mid 200's.  

2. Do not panic about weight fluctuations.  You will gain/lose all over the place.  The trend is what is important.  Track your weight weekly or even bi weekly instead of daily if it bothers you to see the scale tip one way or the other.  I have lost 5 lbs in a day, and once gained 6 during a refeed.  It happens, don't worry about it.

3. Don't worry about supplements right now, but I do recommend a good multi-vitamin, an anti-oxident, and fish oil.  The best supplements for you are sleep, a proper diet, and reasonable exercise.

4. Don't worry about fat free this, or reduced fat that.  Think of weight loss as a simple math problem.  Take in less calories than you burn and you will lose weight, more and you will gain.  

5. Another thing, don't get stuck thinking about what foods are healthy vs unhealthy.  Eating scrambled eggs will not kill you, nor will eating a slice of bacon, just eat in moderation and follow your calorie count.

Good luck man.  It is nice to see you grabbing the bull by the horns and making a change in your life.  Don't get discouraged, and don't quit.  This is not magic, and it will work for you, and in 6 months time you will look and feel better than you thought possible.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the encouragement. Quick question - 

Peanut butter... I hear a lot of good things about it on this site.
How does PB fit into a fat boys diet who is trying to lose weight?

Ive always thought of PB as a took for bulking up


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2010)

As long as you account for the calories it fits in just fine.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 26, 2010)

JohnnyBlob said:


> Peanut butter... I hear a lot of good things about it on this site.
> How does PB fit into a fat boys diet who is trying to lose weight?
> 
> Ive always thought of PB as a took for bulking up



Oh, my weakness....don't know why, but every time I go on some sort of low carb diet, I crave peanut butter like a pregnant woman. Anyway, I was going to tell you to be sure to read the labels..Natty Peanut Butter and Regular Peanut Butter are darn near the same thing in relation to P/C/F and sugar...especially since most of the big names have gotten into the "organic" and "all natural" game. And that tablespoon they're talking about on the label is a* level *tablespoon...not the *peanut butter Tablespoon *most people use, lol.


Other than that, and most importantly.....What the Canadian said.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, my weakness....don't know why, but every time I go on some sort of low carb diet, I crave peanut butter like a pregnant woman. Anyway, I was going to tell you to be sure to read the labels..Natty Peanut Butter and Regular Peanut Butter are darn near the same thing in relation to P/C/F and sugar...especially since most of the big names have gotten into the "organic" and "all natural" game. And that tablespoon they're talking about on the label is a* level *tablespoon...not the *peanut butter Tablespoon *most people use, lol.
> 
> 
> Other than that, and most importantly.....What the Canadian said.



Don't you burst my bubble now.  It still counts as a tablespoon as long as it fits in that oval, even if its 6 inches tall!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 26, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Don't you burst my bubble now.  It still counts as a tablespoon as long as it fits in that oval, even if its 6 inches tall!



LOL! I think I can balance half a jar on the surface of a Tablespoon.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> LOL! I think I can balance half a jar on the surface of a Tablespoon.



Nice.  And don't forget that according to the back of the jar, a serving is two tablespoons.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Feb 14, 2010)

aint it funny what a week or 2 off from the gym can do to the mind? Been snowed in here in the DC area...got some good workouts w/ shoveling snow...but really slacked the last 2 weeks... diet was ok, but I def need to jump back on the horse in the moring....

At the gym, Ive been doing just cardio. (lifting some dumbbells at home)
but tomorrow I wanna start lifting to burn more fat / lose weight...
any tips on what to do --- or what not to do?

I go 5 days a week. Mon - Fri.  Exercise boke 30 minutes.. Treadmill 15.
So, should I lift before my cardio or after?

thanks folks!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 14, 2010)

Although most of the Advice you get from IronMag is amazing and helpful, if you are really serious about weight loss I recommend getting a book man.

Tom Venutor's Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle if nothing else. 

You've made a good decision, if only you made it sooner.


----------



## pitman (Feb 14, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> Although most of the Advice you get from IronMag is amazing and helpful, if you are really serious about weight loss I recommend getting a book man.
> 
> Tom Venutor's Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle if nothing else.
> 
> You've made a good decision, if only you made it sooner.


----------

